# Harbor Freight photo tent



## rimo

I just saw this on their website if anyone is looking for a fairly inexpensive tent.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98219


----------



## nava1uni

thanks for the post.  I have been looking for an affordable photo tent.  Has anyone used this model?


----------



## emackrell

I have one that's almost identical but smaller (doubtless made just down the street in the same Chinese town) and it works fine. I really like the fact that it folds flat when you need to get it out of your way -- my studio isn't big enough to leave a photo tent set up full time.

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## allenworsham

I had to drop something off to my wife at a teacher's conference at the university and there is a HF around the corner, so I stopped in to wander. I came across a few odds & ends that I picked up and then saw the photo tent on the back shelf and remembered this forum topic. I opened it up and it was pretty cool, so I picked it up for $21.99. My photo tent I made from PVC and drape a sheet over it, but it is a pain to store and I made it a bit too big. But this is just the right size for pens and other small projects and folds up and stuffs into a bag to keep it clean in my dusty garage. I look forward to using it when I finish up my current project.


----------



## herbk

*Photo Tent*

Hi, I was just wandering around here and saw your message.  Thanks for the info, there is a Harbor Frieght close by, I'll check it out.


----------



## dkarcher

yep! Ordered mine this morning!


----------



## bananajeep

Just picked up the smaller version.  This will be much easier to store and is the perfect size for the smaller items.  I'll keep my PVC version for larger items.

Thanks for the heads up.

Mike


----------



## Splinter

*Backdrop*

I just picked up the HF Photo Tent item 98220 
( http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=98220 ). The wrapper around the carrying bag states it comes with Hook-and-loop fasteners on the back of the tne to hang backdrops and one backdrop. 

Question for anyone that purchased one of these.....did yours come with the hook-and-loop fasteners and a backdrop?


----------



## bananajeep

I just openned mine up The 23" version and no Hook and Loops here.  It's a good idea and I may add my own.  I'd hang a bar across the top to clip backdrops (paper or cloth) from. Oh yeah no backdrop either!!

Oh well you get want you pay for.

Mike


----------



## Mack C.

I ordered the 32" versionnot realizing how large that is. I wish I had got the smaller one.

Has anybody attempted to put the big one back in the bag? I have no idea how to do it.There are no instructions included. Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## gketell

Fold opposite sided down and flat (usually there is one "key" side you have to find by trial and error).  Then fold the other sides down and flat on top of them.  Now, grab opposite sides of all four loops and twist in opposite directions (like folding a bandsaw blade) and it will fold the big rectangle into a smaller circle.

GK


----------



## Mack C.

gketell said:


> Fold opposite sided down and flat (usually there is one "key" side you have to find by trial and error). Then fold the other sides down and flat on top of them. Now, grab opposite sides of all four loops and twist in opposite directions (like folding a bandsaw blade) and it will fold the big rectangle into a smaller circle.
> 
> GK


Hi Greg; Thanks, I do know how to fold a bandsaw blade, and my wife and I got it to fold up sortof, but it's still a long way from going in the bag.

I think my granddaughter is going to get it for a sleeping tent!:at-wits-end:


----------



## TellicoTurning

I bought one off ebay that came with two lights, 4 back ground colors and a camera holder(which I don't use.. I prefer a tripod) for about half the HF price.... mine folds up and is in a flat canvas case.... look on ebay .... this one is much more than I paid, but looks just like it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PHOTO-STUDI...ryZ79008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mikey

Looks like the smaller one isn't available anymore. 

Chuck, how do you like the one you bought? How do the lights work and have you had any problems? I also see that guy has a smaller one that is about 16" square. That would be the perfect size for the stuff like what we all make.


----------



## Mikey

OK, next question. My local place shows one of the smaller ones in stock and a place further shows two. Where do they keep these things? I looked around yesterday and couldn't find any light tents.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Mikey said:


> Looks like the smaller one isn't available anymore.
> 
> Chuck, how do you like the one you bought? How do the lights work and have you had any problems? I also see that guy has a smaller one that is about 16" square. That would be the perfect size for the stuff like what we all make.



Mike,
I like it okay.. the lights work pretty well, but I think they are a little too hot.  I don't use the camera dohicky that came with it... I prefer a regular tripod.  Also have taken to moving mine out onto the back porch/deck (a screened porch on the north side of the house) and taking most of my pictures with the natural light... and no lights.  I'm getting better pictures that require a lot less photo shopping to get the color right.   Still have to resize them to post or to use them on my web-site.


----------

